# Airtel or Vodafone for MNP



## webgenius (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello guys and gals,

I am using AIrtel network now. I'm planning to move to Vodafone by retaining the same number (Thanks to Mobile Number Portability).

The reason I'm thinking of leaving AIrtel is because
1) Call charges in Airtel are a bit on the higher side. I need to pay 60 paise per call for calling a non-Airtel number. On most other networks it is 50 paise per sec.

2) No option to top-up for desired amount online. The only option is to recharge using Netbacking facility for a specified amount (333,400,...). I checked that Vodafone site allows you to recharge online from their site for any amount you like.

3) I pay 98 bucks every month to activate GPRS. Now there is no option to activate this online or through SMS. This is a major turn-off for me.

4) I'm getting a lot of calls from AIrtel insisiting me to switch to their postpaid connection even when I have registered to DO NOT DISTURB registry.


Folks who have used both the networks, please suggest me if it makes sense to move to Vodafone considering these problems with Airtel. Does Vodafone have any of the same problems?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ Well, i used airtel previously for past 4 years and now switched to Vodafone (b4 MNP was introduced). IMO vodafone and Airtel both are same, service wise. But rate-wise, Vodafone is little better than Airtel. And GPRS, is not so good in Vodafone too. If you mainly aims for net surfing, go for Aircel, but i don't prefer it for bad call rates.

For me, Vodafone do the job well.

Better STD rates and i dont use GPRS, so can't comment much abt that.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> If you mainly aims for net surfing, go for Aircel, but i don't prefer it for bad call rates.


Well I don't know about Net surfing or call rates but Network wise Aircel is the WORST possible network I have ever used , it's just a pain in the a$$, I am located in Kolkata, though I don't know about other cities.
@OP, Where do you live?
I'll suggest you to go for Vodafone, their call rates are pretty good, network is great and on same par with Airtel , I am using Vodafone from 2005 and till now I didn't have a single problem


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2011)

I guess thats what i said in my previous post. Apart from surfing, nothing is good in Aircel IMO.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2011)

Yea I know


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm happy with Vodafone right now. It has the best call-rates as well as service. I'm planning to change to Docomo in future for GPRS rates, when I buy a smartphone.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ See, that is where exactly Vodafone lags. Not-so-great GPRS.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 28, 2011)

Vodafone doesnt have good data plans, hopefully they change this with the introduction of 3G


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 28, 2011)

overall i feel.. docomo is the best.. whether it be call rates or gprs..
do give it a thought


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

webgenius said:
			
		

> 3) I pay 98 bucks every month to activate GPRS. Now there is no option to activate this online or through SMS. This is a major turn-off for me.
> 
> 4) I'm getting a lot of calls from AIrtel insisiting me to switch to their postpaid connection even when I have registered to DO NOT DISTURB registry.


3) Dial *567#
Choose "Unlimited Internet (2GB) @ RS98" (Option 3)
Wait for 10 minutes.
Done.

4) Airtel always calls from the same number. I just disbaled their number .
And I only get 1-2 SMS a day.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 1, 2011)

I feel Vodafone beats Airtel even with GPRS charges. Check *Mobile internet Packs @ 95* in Vodafone Prepaid Online recharge | Talktime recharge | Validity recharge | Bonus Cards | Prepaid offers | Karnataka

For 95 bucks, you get 4GB data usage, where as Airtel gives only 2GB.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2011)

am living in bangalore and am switching to Vodafone from Airtel for the following reasons:

1. less congestion (am having serious amoung of dropped calls and connection errors).
2. much better 3G and EDGE plans
3. less ads. I get atleast half a dozen ads from airtel alone everyday and atleast 2 calls.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

Among all these thieves, Vodafone is a decent one.... 

Rob from you only with your knowledge and a small amount.... 

@desiibond
Is the data plans are OK?What speed are u getting?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2011)

I have vodafone prepaid and the speeds are good. haven't tried speedtest but will do and let you know.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 1, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> overall i feel.. docomo is the best.. whether it be call rates or gprs..
> do give it a thought



Call rate for local calls is the same for both: 1p\s but std calls are cheaper by 50% on Vodafone than on Docomo. 1p\s vs 2p\s.

SMS rates are better on Docomo 60p/sms for first two than free vs Voda charging re.1 for every sms.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 1, 2011)

If you want 

3g cheap go for BSNL 
voice calls cheap - reliance
good signal - idea
good cust service - docomo


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> overall i feel.. docomo is the best.. whether it be call rates or gprs..
> do give it a thought


Nope, not agreed at all . I am using Docomo for one month now, their Customer Care Sucks big time, and Call rates are too complicated, this for first 30 secs that for last 30 secs is totallu crap. The only thing why I took Docomo was their cheap SMS rates, if you recharge with Rs.6/month, all the SMS rates will be 5p/SMS, which is really good , but then again it has flaw, the SMS Delivery Reports always come after 5-6 mins and an awkward no. before the Delivery Report, like- 4105/3104 instead of 0091. Anyway, more or less it's okay, I will never use Docomo for calling, their Network is no where near good as Voda's or Airtel's. If Voda can decrease their normal SMS rate,which is Pathetic at Rs.1/SMS, or create a good SMS Bonus card then I won't need any other connection besides Vodafone.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ In postpaid, they are charging some 30p/local and 50p/National for SMS. I dont know about the prepaid.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2011)

Guys....signal strength also matters 

I have used Airtel it was best in its era of GPRS Rs25per day
then I switched to Aircel which was ok......
Aircel has signal reception problem in North-East.

I m using IDEA.IDEA is best in GPRS
SMS charges for only 1st 3 SMS perday then 100SMS free....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ In postpaid, they are charging some 30p/local and 50p/National for SMS. I dont know about the prepaid.



Thanks fyi, but still 30p/sms is high, and Post paid is kinda complicated to me


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ I know you are on DoCoMo now, but if you are a heavy SMS user (like me), Reliance charge only Rs.13/mo for 1ps/sms. Same goes with BSNL pre-paid too. 

I have a Vodafone connection, they charge me Rs. 80/mo for 15000 sms/mo. Network wise, I am ok, its just that at my home in Bhopal, I do not get Vodafone network, everywhere else it is awesome.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 1, 2011)

Check the Rs. 62 plan here

You get 50 free SMS per day. Out of all the plans listed on that page, Ifound the Rs. 62 plan to be very attractive. Even call charges to Vodafone numbers at night are at 10 paise / min.


----------



## PraKs (Mar 1, 2011)

@desiibond
What are 3G plans of Vodafone in Bangalore ?

Guys, Vodafone has 299 Rs Unlimited GPRS plans (even can connect to PC & surf, download). Its really good for surfing.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 1, 2011)

If you have to select among AIRTEL and VODAFONE, then blindly go for the later one. The former is totally useless. GPRS is Rs.98 and you just get 2GB. In vodafone you unlimited download for the same price. Speed is even better than Airtel. Other than that vodafone also has good signal strength and better plans than airtel. 
Docomo was better earlier. But after their 3G services the GPRS speeds have come down like anything. But yet its still managable and AFFORDABLE.
Previously i could Download 140mb in just 1hr 20m with docomo now it takes around 1hr to download just 60mb.


----------



## TechGuru (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I would suggest you not to go for MNP as of now they have lots of problem with their network.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 2, 2011)

Vodafone anytime......


----------



## jothsha88 (Mar 7, 2011)

Even I'm using Vodafone. They are good.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally changed to Vodafone. Account will get activated in 7 working days


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2011)

I have used Idea, DOCOMO and Airtel

I can easily say that Post DND service activation Airtel is the best for me

DOCOMO call rates is cheap coz of Rs.89 charge 1p/2sec to any mobile for 3 months...but the signal is just too bad...just like bsnl..go to window or open air to talk

Idea is best in signal but bit costly and not so good add on plans


----------



## priyaviv45 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am also using airtel for the last 4 years but now i m unable to recharge any talk time on mah number for last one month..m thinking of switching to vodafone...Hws its network??


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 8, 2011)

Vodafone's network is unarguably one of the best. But in not-so-small cities like Bhopal I can hardly get any signals while on roaming which I seriously hate.

I think network wise Airtel and BSNL are the best if we talk about all-India coverage although some members have said that they have encountered issues with BSNL network (not me..never).


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ not true. I used Airtel and in Coimbatore(one of  metro city), i rarely get tower in my home. Still the issue is there.


----------



## robogeek (May 6, 2011)

@desiibond @PraKs
Vodafone doesn't have 3g license in karnataka., so it can't provide 3g service in bangalore


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2011)

Well, I'm using Vodafone from 3 years, never faced any problem network even while roaming. Well, exceptions are there, like travelling in train, that also in few parts.

I didn't faced problem in Vodafone GPRS, and I've used Airtel GPRS and I personally think Vodafone GPRS is much better.

Prices are almost same. And also I see 3G prices are lowest in Vodafone here in Kolkata.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Vodafone's network is unarguably one of the best. But in not-so-small cities like Bhopal I can hardly get any signals while on roaming which I seriously hate.
> 
> I think network wise Airtel and BSNL are the best if we talk about all-India coverage although some members have said that they have encountered issues with BSNL network (not me..never).



Dude, Vodafone service in Bhopal is good . 

The best in MP is Airtel followed by Idea. Vodafone is in 3rd place. 

I had all 3 sims and used them regularly so I can make a conclusion .



webgenius said:


> Hello guys and gals,
> 
> I am using AIrtel network now. I'm planning to move to Vodafone by retaining the same number (Thanks to Mobile Number Portability).
> 
> ...



1. Does Vodafone gives you 50 p/sec for other numbers and 1 p/sec on Voda numbers . No

There is a top up in Airtel 50 p/sec on all numbers.

2. Yeah . Vodafone online rechargind is better.

3. Airtel allows you through sms . *567#. Activate 98 plan and it will deduct balance automatically every month . You can unsubscribe using the same number . 

4. Vodafone is calling on my airtel number and fiving me postpaid . 

Get some facts right mate . The one advantage of vadone is calling to vodafone numbers is cheaper then Airtel to Airtel .



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> overall i feel.. docomo is the best.. whether it be call rates or gprs..
> do give it a thought



No ways. Docomo is very good in Maharstra circle but there network in Karnataka is aweful .


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 6, 2011)

for me voda is best.. call are charges are gr8,, sms pack... internet.. and if its coverage is not better than airtel.. then its upto airtel one.. bt not less than that..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> No ways. Docomo is very good in Maharstra circle but there network in Karnataka is aweful .




the truth u know is that no operator provides good service across india.. my experience with docomo wherever i've gone has been awesome but i know people(only a few) who have faced issues...


----------



## Gaurav265 (May 7, 2011)

uninor has highest gprs speed and gprs plan is also good 90/mth 6gb free.call rate is also good.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 11, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> the truth u know is that no operator provides good service across india.. my experience with docomo wherever i've gone has been awesome but i know people(only a few) who have faced issues...



I will say this Airtel and Vodafone are the most consistent across India . One should decide what he wants in the Sim card and choose accordingly.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2011)

i would agree about airtel


----------

